# outlaws 2



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have any of you guys had axle damage running the ol2s, seems to me i have seen more broken axles on machines running the 2s


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its not suprising. There pretty heavy along with all that added lug wrap. I would be suprised if it wasnt breaking axles. Then again thumb control plays a huge part in that


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed: Come to think of it I think JP had posted up on here the other day about the carnage on his Kitty from the OL2s. Not sure how hard he was riding, but he said they pulled great right up till he busted one of the shafts for the main driveline (can't remember if it was the through shaft or one of the drive shafts) I saw some in person for the first time yesterday and they look mean, I want some for the new gade but not sure that it'd clear them without a bracket lift. I've already done enough homework to figure out that the old 29.5 laws will fit if I just turn the shocks up, but the OL2s look a decent bit bigger lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

the ol2s are bigger ma boy just bought some 29.5 and we mearsured them and the are 30.5 inches tall. they are taller then the old 29.5s


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah thats the exact same measurement I've heard a couple times. They are definitely sweet though.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

let me add i am not trying to bash the ol2s, just courious as i have seen them on a couple of machines that i thought did not have the power to break stuff but they had broke axles, dont get me wrong i know anything can break ,just seemed odd that these were broke,an as i think i might want a set for the brute, i ride kind of consertive ,but i do like to hammer the h-ll out of it from sometimes an donot want to be afraid of tearing the thing to pieces when i do, on another note i may have a trade worked up for 31 laws skinny on 14in. ss wheels, do you think they will work with 2in lift an spacers i have on it now


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the 31s should fit. At the very most all you'd have to do is heat your floorboards up a tad bit and push them in a hair.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I killed the rear section of my thru-shaft(stock shaft is two piece), but this bike has been raced for several years with various engine build-ups(as if the stock 952cc wasn't enough) and several bottle of nitrous run through it. 

If I can't get the kitty's drivetrain to hang in with the law2's, then I'll pull the tires off the kitty & turn it into another bike........love these tires!


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to see a set walk by me on my 31's and see them produced at less weight before i buy a set. Seen a set on a mudpro thought they were 31's untill it was pointed out just dont see much difference, anyone compared sxs pics wit 31s.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

@ rmax. Yeah, theyll fit fine. Buddy was running 31 skinnys with just a 1" spring spacer and only rubbed minorly on very tight turns.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

ol2s on my brute and old school 29.5s on my rancher ps the outaws on the rancher dont have much time on them you can see the difference besides 31s will break just as many parts as these imo


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

birddog76 said:


> I have to see a set walk by me on my 31's and see them produced at less weight before i buy a set. Seen a set on a mudpro thought they were 31's untill it was pointed out just dont see much difference, anyone compared sxs pics wit 31s.


They have 1/2" more lug height in the center and over 1" more at the edges of the tire, plus the sidewal wrap; that's a pretty big difference.


----------

